# Seven Sisters for the happy few



## Icarus (Dec 15, 2009)

*M6 Seven Sisters*
. Surefire M6 host
. RPM titanium bezel
. McR19XR reflectors
. Cree XR-E R2 WG emitters
. Blue Shark with Remora driver
. LED Zeppelin MZXR-7 kit
. Fivemega 3x17670 battery holder






*M6 Seven Sisters (aka 'Papa Bear' :wave*
. Surefire M6 host
. RPM titanium bezel
. Four McR19XR reflectors
. Three 19mm aspheric lenses
. Cree XR-E R2 WC emitters
. Blue Shark with Remora driver
. LED Zeppelin MZXR-7 kit
. Fivemega 3x17670 battery holder

Both light have three regulated levels. 
Low = 110mA, Medium = 310mA, High = 860mA.

Theoretical Lumens output at 350mA (x2 at 1A): 7x (114 - 122) = 798 – 854 Lumens. 
Let's say they are pretty bright  especially on high. 

First light (reflectors only) has almost perfect beam; second light (reflectors/aspherics) has great throw. 
Expected runtimes: low > 5 hours, medium ~1 hour 50 mins, high ~40 mins.

*Other family members*
Poor Man’s Seven Sisters 
Original Seven Sisters

Enjoy.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 15, 2009)

*Wow!* _That is a nice mod!_


----------



## andi15 (Dec 15, 2009)

datiLED said:


> *Wow!*



Indeed, great mod!

Could you post a beamshot of the light with the 3 aspheric lenses?
Which lenses do you use?


Greetings from Germany
Fritz


----------



## addictedmatt (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful! I have wanted the original seven sisters since the first time i saw it, now i want this!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 15, 2009)

andi15 said:


> Indeed, great mod!
> 
> Could you post a beamshot of the light with the 3 aspheric lenses?
> Which lenses do you use?
> ...


 
Making beamshots of Papa Bear would be difficult as this light moved to a far away friend some time ago  
but I'm sure this post from Dennis will answer all your questions. 

Lenses are turned down acrylic lenses from DX made by Macc and supplied by LED Zeppelin.


----------



## andi15 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, it did, thank you!


Greetings from Germany
Fritz


----------



## tx101 (Dec 15, 2009)

I likey

Cool .......


----------



## TDK-R (Dec 15, 2009)

_*Unbelievable Freddy !!!!!!!!!*_

_*Thats the light of my dreams !!*_


----------



## DM51 (Dec 15, 2009)

That is a CLASSY mod, with 2 very interesting variants. Can we see beamshots??


----------



## TDK-R (Dec 15, 2009)

DM51 said:


> That is a CLASSY mod, with 2 very interesting variants. Can we see beamshots??




*From LED Zeppelin`s Thread,* *M-Zeppelin M6 LED heatsinks and builds*............

*M6 Seven Sisters*





*M6 Seven Sisters (aka 'Papa Bear' :wave*


----------



## DM51 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks! I missed that before.


----------



## HarryN (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice work. I looked, but could not figure out where to put sister number 8 - lol.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 15, 2009)

TDK-R said:


> *From LED Zeppelin`s Thread,* *M-Zeppelin M6 LED heatsinks and builds*............
> 
> *M6 Seven Sisters*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Stefan for posting LED Zeppelin's beamshots and thanks everyone else for the kind words. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 15, 2009)

Take out the middle reflector on papa bear and put in a 4th aspheric.
:twothumbs
That's how I set mine up. Have you ever removed an optic or reflector and let that particular emitter be all flood? It works well too.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice mods Freddy! Glad to see you still cranking out those nice multiemitter mods old pal. Thought you had disappeared for while. :twothumbs :wave:


----------



## Icarus (Dec 16, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Have you ever removed an optic or reflector and let that particular emitter be all flood? It works well too.


 
Well... I'm not a flood guy... 



Sgt. LED said:


> Take out the middle reflector on papa bear and put in a 4th aspheric.
> :twothumbs
> That's how I set mine up.


 
I was going to try this but when building 'Papa Bear' I had only 3 aspherics on hand. :shrug:
Still not sure what I like most... the beautiful beam of the reflectors or the extra throw of the aspherics. :candle:


----------



## Icarus (Dec 16, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Nice mods Freddy! Glad to see you still cranking out those nice multiemitter mods old pal. Thought you had disappeared for while. :twothumbs :wave:


Hi Will, I've never been away just a little bit less in the picture lately... :wave:


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Freddy!

Very nice Mods! :thumbsup:

So i hope you have enough time for modding other lights now... :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I figured with this kind of beast I should let it stretch it's legs a bit and keep the really pretty beams to the lesser output lights.





I can make lots of them have flawless lookings beams but I only have one 7 Cree awesomeness. Still I didn't go for ALL aspherics, have to have something for the mid to short range so I can avoid tripping up.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 17, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Hey Freddy!
> 
> Very nice Mods! :thumbsup:
> 
> So i hope you have enough time for modding other lights now... :naughty: :naughty:


 
:thanks: More mods coming Toby...  :wave:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work Freddy!

Which tint do you like most? The *WC* of *'Papa Bear'* or the *WG* of *Seven Sisters*? It's hard to see any difference in the beamshots.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 17, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> Beautiful work Freddy!
> 
> Which tint do you like most? The *WC* of *'Papa Bear'* or the *WG* of *Seven Sisters*? It's hard to see any difference in the beamshots.


 
:thanks: 

Both are fantastic lights! However Dennis definitely deserves most of the credit for developing and making available the MZXR-7 kits. :twothumbs
As for the tint, both are very nice. WG is a little warmer than WC. Personally I prefer the cooler WC but they are really hard to find. :wave:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome!

Ditto, to what Will said


----------



## Icarus (Dec 19, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Ditto, to what Will said


:thanks: Scott. :wave:


----------



## criollo (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm one of the lucky few to get a Surefire M6 Mod (Papa Bear). 



Papa Bear is awesome !! Simply stunning !! :twothumbs :nana:

Thanks Freddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Long John (Jan 13, 2010)

WOWWWW, this is one of the greatest lights I´ve ever seen (..and I handled some great lights from your "factory")

Incredible work Freddy:twothumbs...:twothumbs...:twothumbs......:bow:...:bow:...:bow:

Congratulations Cassian my friend for such a perfect light:twothumbs

All the best

___________
Thomas:wave:


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jan 13, 2010)

Icarus, did you sand the front surface of the reflectors in Papa Bear? I love the matte look of the front of the light.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 14, 2010)

UnderTheWeepingMoon said:


> Icarus, did you sand the front surface of the reflectors in Papa Bear? I love the matte look of the front of the light.




I would like to know as well 
I am just waiting for a Blue Shark to be shipped before I start
on my own "Papa Bear"


----------



## criollo (Jan 14, 2010)

Long John said:


> WOWWWW, this is one of the greatest lights I´ve ever seen (..and I handled some great lights from your "factory")
> 
> Incredible work Freddy:twothumbs...:twothumbs...:twothumbs......:bow:...:bow:...:bow:
> 
> ...



Welcome back buddy !! :wave:

Papa Bear is a super nice mods.!! :thumbsup: 

Icarus and L_Z ......put their talents together ...... can stir up a lethal concoction. :drunk:

They belong in the Flashlight Hall of Fame !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Icarus (Jan 14, 2010)

UnderTheWeepingMoon said:


> Icarus, did you sand the front surface of the reflectors in Papa Bear? I love the matte look of the front of the light.


When using the older type M6 head (plastic bezel ring) with the RPM or stock aluminium bezels there will be a gap at the bezel. That’s why I trimmed the reflectors and aspherics of papa bear.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice Freddy!

It's an honor to be related to the Sisters.


----------



## Niyalin (Nov 3, 2013)

wowwwwww so master


----------

